# Need diagnosis and help



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

I bought some WC Paracyprichromis and only a few have ragged fins and one has what appears to be fin fungus. They have been in the tank for less than a week. I just did a 25% water change today and started them on Pimafix, what else should I do.

Pic









I also have them in the tank with some Xenotilapia flavipinnis.

40 gallon
ph 8.4
tested the nitrite and ammonia levels and they are at 0.

Any thoughts?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

How long has this tank been set up?

How long have you had the fish? A week, or is that just how long they've been in this tank? Did you QT them?

Were their fins deteriorated when you got them?

I'm not really able to tell much from the pic. Are there any white cottony or fuzzy growths around the parts of the fins that are deteriorating?

Are the fish behaving normally otherwise? Are they eating? Are their fins clamped?


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

1) The tank had been set-up for 5 weeks prior to the fish being added.
2) I brought the fish home from the airport on Friday of last week 8/15. They have been in the tank 5 days. I started off with 9 Nigripinnis, one died the second day in the tank, no visable signs of anything, no clamped fins, just acted like the drugs from transport really messed it up. I did notice that some of the Paracyps fins were a little ragged but nothing serious. I did not notice anything on the Xenos that I added from the same supplier. I had a pleco and a syndontis cat in the tank prior to thier arrival that I added in week 5 of the cycle. I do not have the luxury of a QT tank, but I properly cycled the tank, and properly introduced the fish to the tank. Let the bags sit it the tank for 30 minutes. Dumped the bag into a bucket adding the tank water every 5-10 minutes over the course of an hour before putting them in.
3) Like I said they were a bit ragged, but not horribly mangled.
4) There are no real fuzzy growths, but the fins are deteriorating and there is a white coloration to them.
5) The one that intially died was not swimming and just laid on the bottom of the tank, he had no fin damage but passed I think because of the drugs. One of the remaining 8 is not eating or swimming. He is camped out on the bottom and his fins are almost completley deteriorated. Another one is eating but he is also hiding in a rock formation inside the tank, his fins look clamped. The remaining 6 are schooling together and eating aggressivley, and have no clamped fins.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I really hate to have you put antibiotics in the tank since it's not been set up very long, but by your description of the one that isn't eating, I don't think you've got a choice.

I would treat with erythromycin or sulfa, and do daily water changes prior to adding new meds, just to make sure you don't disturb your bioload too much.

You may want to isolate those two in question rather than treat the whole tank, but since you don't have a quarantine tank, I'm guessing that isn't possible.

How did you cycle the tank? I'm a bit confused since you didn't add the pleco and Syno until week 5. Did you use ammonia to cycle the tank?

What are the nitrates?


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

I cycled it with a group of Danios. I removed them before adding the fish I bought from the supplier. The nitrates are at 10mmp. I watched the water chemistry religiously. No ammonia, the nitrites spiked and then went down to 0. They are both at 0 now and the nitrate levels are good at 10mmp. I did a 25% water change today and started with the PimaFix and MelaFix. I don't know to do now.

Also would it be wise to just remove and euthenize the one fish that has no tail at this point, and continue to do the PimaFix and MelaFix for the next 7 days for the rest of the fish? Or do I need to bring out the heavy meds? I would like to get away with the organic meds if possible because I'm afraid that because of the sensative nature of the Xenos they will start droppping. Let me know what you think. At this point I am willing to sacrifce this fish for the rest.


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

The one that was not eating with its fin gone it dead. Everyone else is okay and eating. Should I continue with the MelaFix and PimaFix or get the heavy drugs? Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think I would move on to antibiotics and daily water changes prior to administering the meds. Erythromycin or sulfa would be my first choices.


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

Did a 25% water change today and I'm hitting them up with some antibotics. Thanks.


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm on day three of the Tetracycline and the fins are going back and the white fungus type marks are going away. I have been doing 25 % water changes every day before I put in the days antibiotics. Once I finish with the seven days of the TC what should I do if everything is cleared up. Should I use some PimaFix or Melafix as a preventative for a bit or what? Also the nitrite and amonia levels are 0 and the nitrate levels are 5mmp, but my PH is dropping. When from 8.2 to 7.8 over the course of the antiboitics being administered. Should I add buffer or wait until the meds or out of the tank?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I wouldn't buffer the tank...It's not dropping quickly, and you should be fine to finish the meds.

There may be no need to do anything else once the antibiotics are completed. If they look okay and all the white areas are gone, you should be fine. If they are clamping their fins and still appear to be a bit stressed, I'd go with the Melafix and daily water changes for one more week.

Sounds like you're doing a great job with this! :thumb:


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks for the help, I was fortunate only to lose one fish. It is funny because the water has turned a yellowish/brownish with the TC, and my Paracyps colors are coming out in full force with the darker water. They are actually exhibiting breeding behavior and showing intense blues.


----------



## jtranscriptus (Apr 20, 2004)

Cichlidaholic, It is now day 7 of the TC treatment and the Paracyps look great. I have noticed that a few of the Xenotilapia Flavipinnis are not eating the NLS that I am feeding. They have eaten this food in the past. I bought some frozen mysis shrimp and they absolutely pound it. Do you think I should continue to feed the NLS daily even though 2 of the 14 fish do not eat it, or should I try another food? Also if I feed the NLS and add the mysis shrimp everyone other day would that be okay? Thanks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It isn't going to hurt those that aren't eating the NLS to skip a day without food. I wouldn't change my regular feeding habits for them, you want to continue to do what you're doing in order to encourage them to eat what you offer.

In your particular situation, you know you're feeding them quality foods, so I see no need to change things. If you are feeding pellet, you might try flake, but that's as far as I would go, and I'd make sure it was a quality flake.

Sometimes we have to show them who is boss! :lol:

Glad they are doing well other than being picky eaters!


----------

